# Mouse agility training



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how to get a live link for this; but the video is a must see. Google for mouse agility and you'll get a live link.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

LOL - that's quite something


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my link worked...great! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

:lol: thats one well trained mouse.


----------

